
Show HN: Manygolf, massively multiplayer Desert Golfing in a browser - avolcano
http://manygolf.disco.zone/
======
LoSboccacc
Nice. it also works on mobile, with just some minor issue (long pressing the
buttons show the download image prompt)

~~~
LoSboccacc
also, server is having a real bad time with just 5 players. I'd suggest to
send only the throw and have the client calculate the physic, as sending the
ball position is extremely choppy

------
subie
This was instantly addicting.

